# Mehrere Formulare auswerten



## 5im0n (11. April 2007)

Ich habe mal eine Frage kann man 2 Formulare in der gleichen Datei auswerten?
Also:
datei.php

```
<form action="" method="POST" name="Form1">
//Formular felder
</form>
if()
...
//Auswertung des Form1

<form action="" method="POST" name="Form2">
//Formular felder
</form>
if()
...
//Auswertung des Form2
```
Ist es so möglich? Da ich es so habe und es funktioniert nicht. Muss man einfach was anders schreiben?
Gruß
5im0n


----------



## rexxitall (11. April 2007)

Wenn Du einzelne Formulare angibst, wird nur das Formulare ausgewertet, bei welchem die Submit Funktion ausgelöst wurde.

Woher soll der Server denn sonst wissen was er tun soll ? 

Es wird immer die Aktion ausgeführt die im ACTION Parameter des Formulares steht.
(Also genau eine)

Vielleicht beschreibst du einfach mal etwas genauer was du machen möchtest.
sonst tippen wir uns hier die Finger wund.


----------



## 5im0n (11. April 2007)

Also ich habe 2 Formulare in datei.php beide formulare haben einen submit mit unterschiedlichen namen. das erste Formular funktioniert auch einwandfrei. das 2. Formular macht allerdings gar nichts. Wenn ich allerdings ich auszuführende funktion in datei2.php packe und dann bei action datei2.php angebe funktioniert es. Ich hätte aber ganz gerne alles in einer datei.
Ich hoffe so ist es verständlicher.
Gruß
5im0n


----------



## rexxitall (11. April 2007)

Vermutlich hast du nur einen Submit Button gesetzt
Probiere mal folgendes:

```
<form NAME="Formular1" action="wasauchimmer1">
....
<input type="submit" value="test1">
</form>
<form NAME="Formular2" action="wasauchimmer2">
....
<input type="submit" value="test2">
</form>



<input type="button" value="Formular1" onClick="document.Formular1.submit()">
<input type="button" value="Formular2" onClick="document.Formular2.submit()">

oder als links:

<a href="javascript:document.Formular1.submit()">Abschicken 1</a>
<a href="javascript:document.Formular2.submit()">Abschicken 2</a>
```

oder alles mit einem php


```
<form NAME="Formular1" action="wasauchimmer1">
....
<input type="submit" value="test1">
<input type="hidden" name="FUNC" value="test1">
</form>
<form NAME="Formular2" action="wasauchimmer1">
....
<input type="submit" value="test2">
<input type="hidden" name="FUNC" value="test2">
</form>
```


Nun kannst Du anhand der Versteckten Variable rausbekommen welches Formular abgesondert wurde


----------



## ObiJanKenobi (17. Juli 2007)

Nabend zusammen,

ich habe ein ähnliches Problem. Der Unterschied zu dem hier gelösten Problem ist das ich keine "action" hab sondern über "onSubmit" eine JavaScript Methode aufrufe und von dort per Ajax Prototype die Formular Felder mit PHP auswerte und sie in die DB schreibe. Nur leider wird bei zwei submit-buttons immer nur das erste formular abgeschickt. Wenn ich das ganze über "document.Formular1.submit()" mache klappts auch nicht weil er ja dann direkt den submit raushaut. Komme solangsam nicht mehr weiter 

Vielleicht hat ja jemand eine Lösung

Schönen Abend noch
Jan


----------

